# Momma cow with possible mastitis?



## BlackSheepOrganics (May 2, 2011)

Momma cow gave birth on Saturday.  Her udder is full and tight.  One teat is putting out plenty of colostrum.  The other 3, not so much, but her bag remains full.  She is putting out about 1.5 gallons of colostrum 2x a day, of which about 1 gallon comes from the one teat.

We had tested her for mastitis and the cell count was extremely low.  We dried her off and still no signs of mastitis.  Now this.  Does this sound like mastitis to you?


----------



## herfrds (May 2, 2011)

You didn't say what breed this is. 
First calf?
Are you hand milking her or machine?
What test was used?
Is the milk clear?
Bag hot, red or tender?

Our vet had a cow years ago that had a bag that looked like a rubber glove full of air. But there was no milk in that cow at all.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (May 3, 2011)

This is a Jersey cow.

We initially tested for Mastitis using the CMT and it gave no indications of mastitis.  We also gave a sample to the vet and it was sent off to the University of MO for testing as we were curious where the cell count was.  What test they used, I don't know.  Again, no indications of mastitis and the cell count was low.

This is her 3rd freshening.  We got her about 2 weeks after she last freshened.  Her bag is not typically tight like this.  Our curiosity was if this could just be due to the fact that the milk has not come in yet as it is still colostrum.  I've seen that happen with goats so it was a question.

Colostrum is clear, no clumps, strings, discoloration, etc.  It is yellow due to being colostrum but that is it.

We are currently hand milking her.  She has been on a machine before (last freshening) and hand as well.  Some of us prefer one over the other so it varries.  This freshening has only been hand milking thus far.

Bag is not hot, tender, etc.  She's not giving any indications of mastitis nor is the test coming up positive when using the CMT.  However, the tight bag when it has not been so before, is worrisome and thus my question to the board.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2011)

It just sounds like edema to me.  If you have some Dynamint or something like it, you can massage it in to the udder after every milking.  The swelling should go down in a few days.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 3, 2011)

Is the calf still enjoying the goodies of mums udder or have you snatched it away
Doesnt sound like mastitis to me - no heat and being able to milk her by hand - did she calve early ?????


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (May 4, 2011)

Thank you both for your replies!

The calf is still on her at this time.  We'll be taking him off tomorrow (after the 5 day mark).

She may have been a week or so early but that is typical for her if I understand correctly.

Her colostrum is super rich.  The calf has the runs from it, but I am told that is the way it was with her last 2 calves and once her milk completely dropped they cleared right up.

Her udder was not quite as tight last night so I'm hopeful that it is indeed just edema.


----------

